

Reddit user manages to retrieve stolen laptop using remote access - adamnemecek
http://www.reddit.com/r/hacking/comments/1v4nz8/hey_rhacking_my_laptop_will_be_returned_and_the/

======
garrettdreyfus
"I can tell you I don't have money... but what I do have are a very particular
set of skills. Skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that
make me a nightmare for people like you."

-Liam Neeson

